# JAR aus anderem Module verwenden für Docker Image



## 8u3631984 (27. Jul 2021)

Hallo
ich möchte Docker Images bauen. Dazu verwende ich das Plugin

```
plugins {
    id 'com.palantir.docker' version '0.22.1'
}
```

Ich habe folgende Ordner Struktur:
project
|->importer
|-->app
|--->build.gradle -> baut importer base docker image
|->server
|-->app
|--->build.gradle -> baut server base docker image

Nun möchte ich gerne weitere Docker Images bauen. Z.B Ein Image für den Integerationtest und für den produktiven Betrieb (hier gibt es Unterschiede in der application.yml - Konfiguration datei )

Meine Idee ein seperates Dokcer Projekt anzulegen, dass die Images baut.
project
...
|->docker
|-->importer-test
|--->build.gradle -> baut importer test docker image
|-->importer-prod
|--->build.gradle -> baut importer prod docker image
...

Dazu benötige ich aber die Server und Importer Jar dateien aus den beiden Projekten.

Wie kann man das in gradle bewerkstelligen


----------

